# Planting too early what happens



## longtimegrower

Hey fellow growers im not doing a grow this time but was curious for an answer to a question that will probally help a lot of other growers also. Some time around march 22 the days start to get longer. If you start a plant inside under 24 hours of light untill it shows sex then move it out side a week or so afer the days start to get longer.  If the days are just over 12 hours long and  getting longer will the plants start to bud or will they just veg as the days get longer.  Or is it dependent on the strain. Slim


----------



## jomchimpo

its odd that you ask, i was about to make a thread concerning this because I'm not sure what happened. I started them inside on 24/0, didnt wait for sex or anything, and i put them outside march 20 something. Just went to check on them tonight and they've grown and are looking healthy, but, they look like they are flowering already, not vegging. I wish i had a picture to show, but taking a flash camera out there makes me a little nervous. Anyways the top looked like a tiny little bud, and around the branches were what i'm pretty sure were pollen sacs. So that makes me a little sad, but this is my first grow, and i'm not really sure about anything. I think what may have happened was going from 24 indoors to 12/12 outside may have induced extremely early flowering. These plants have had a rocky begining, are little over a month old, but only look a few weeks old. btw the strain is aurora indica, no autoflower or anything. Slim i hope we're thinking about the same thing here, maybe someone's had this happen before and can help out.


----------



## longtimegrower

Im sure they will go back to veg but it may take a couple weeks. But is sounds like your doing good by going at night. I grew last year and only wen`t one visit at sundown the rest were at night. Good luck to you.


----------



## trillions of atoms

When the days get longer they veg.


----------



## jomchimpo

Yeah they should go back to veg but i'm not sure if i'll even let them considering they might be males, i need to get a picture somehow, post it, and be 100% sure before i do anything


----------



## sweetnug

They will veg. 100%!!  Sometimes new veg. growth can be misinterpreted as flowers, it is inevitable you'll be cool. Patience bro, GL


----------



## 85cannabliss

hey LTG, i put 3 stoneybud MALES out early february (very early i know)to see what would happen. and went to check on them about a week ago and 1 has dissappeared, but the other 2 are still alive, and the pollen sacs have got bigger. they arent the best looking plants to look at tho, very droopy. weve had snow here the last 2 days, so i dont think they will be living through this. but my main goal was to see how they did, and the answer == not very well 

good luck LTG

85C


----------



## Hick

longtimegrower said:
			
		

> Hey fellow growers im not doing a grow this time but was curious for an answer to a question that will probally help a lot of other growers also. Some time around march 22 the days start to get longer. If you start a plant inside under 24 hours of light untill it shows sex then move it out side a week or so afer the days start to get longer.  If the days are just over 12 hours long and  getting longer will the plants start to bud or will they just veg as the days get longer.  Or is it dependent on the strain. Slim


...days begin their lengthening trend in December.(Dec 22) They gradually increase in length for 6 months, untill June 22, when the summer solstice occurs, and the slowly begin to shorten in length.
   Dependent on the straiin/pheno' and somewhat on the age of the plant(sexually immature seedlings usually won't) when placed out into "early" spring conditions, will begin producing flourigen, and start the flowering process. They continue to produce flouigen in critical amouts, as long as they recieve 14+ hours of dark. As they then begin to recieve longer and longer minutes/hours of light, (less than 14) then attempt to reveg. Usually takeing at least 2 weeks to a month. Then just about the time that they have recovered from the stress of revegging, they find that the light hours are again, decreasing.(post june 21) Time to start producing flourigen again and re-flower.
  It all serves to stress and stunt growth with the confuseing light regime, snd WILL effect the final outcome. Both yield and potency.. "IMHO"/IME"
  This is one "I" have witnessed 'many' times. If you rear plants under 24/0, _"I advise"_ not to put them outdoors before the final week of May, for best results.
  There was once a very experience grower here, that _"claimed_ that he could flower in the spring, and mature plants dureing the months of May and June and have "fresh" buds for Independance Day smoke (July 4). But my experience shows me different. I tried it o more than one occasio, for my own experiment/experience. Iy NEVER came about..


----------



## jomchimpo

thanks hick, so the 24/0 to early spring outside is too much of a shock and will induce flowering, would starting on 18/6 be a more comfortable transition?


----------



## 85cannabliss

yeah, thanks HICK, thats answers a few Q's


----------



## Hick

jomchimpo said:
			
		

> thanks hick, so the 24/0 to early spring outside is too much of a shock and will induce flowering, would starting on 18/6 be a more comfortable transition?



Absolutely, and "IMHO", 16/8 is an even less stressfull transition.
But, it isn't "shock" that induces the flowering. Simply putting 'sexually mature' plants into  a "flowering environment" (14 hrs or less), triggers the production of the flowering hormones.


----------



## Mutt

Hick said:
			
		

> There was once a very experience grower here, that _"claimed_ that he could flower in the spring, and mature plants dureing the months of May and June and have "fresh" buds for Independance Day smoke (July 4). But my experience shows me different. I tried it o more than one occasio, for my own experiment/experience. Iy NEVER came about..


 
I watched his grow journal. It was wild, he tried again but was very difficult and did not succeed. The hours of light was not the main problem. What happened when it was successful was the winter was very mild and it was sprouted grew and flowered. Then harvested and then mom nature and her giant halide in the sky revegged the same plant and got another harvest in fall off the same plant. Timing has to be perfect, climate has to be tolerable, Pheno has to be tough (his was a hybrid with a lot of vigour and resistant to problems) and a whole lotta luck. He only did it once so far. 2 outdoor harvests in one year with one plant. Hell of a thought there. Don't think heli's are flying around in spring 
(on a side note: he's a med grower and is able to have em in the backyard where he could deal with climate shifts easier...don't think it could be done geurrilla style unless mum nature was in a REALLY good mood that year)


----------



## Hick

I'm not sure we're talking about the "same poster"mutt.I don't think GG ever posted a "grow jounal" anywhere. GG "claimed" he could do it 'any given year'... AND accomplish it in May and June...outdoors, with no substitution of light cycles. (which IMO, is physically impossible with anything other than an autoflower) May and June typically have in excess of 16 hours of daylight. 
  He claimed to have accomplished it on several occasions...
BUT.. refused to accept the challenge that was issued.


----------



## Mutt

Nope wasn't GG it was Fing. 
Nope his was flowering in march was harvested prior to the longer days...it laid dormant after harvest with just the base left for a few weeks then new growth shot off...it was vegging again in may and june and prob april as well. I can find out exact dates l8r on today. He tried again this past winter but they died.
He's not too far north in a more favorable winter climate than most. But like I said he only has done it with 1 plant so far.


----------



## Hick

I've succesfully flowered to maturity, in March and April, too. In a GH. No great feat there. 
But I never tried to revege and second harvest one in fall.


----------



## Ettesun

Hick said:
			
		

> I've succesfully flowered to maturity, in March and April, too. In a GH. No great feat there.
> But I never tried to revege and second harvest one in fall.


:holysheep:  My grow partner decided that I needed to get 'rid' of some of my mothers in my maternity 24/7 room.  Needless to say, he has to be in control or 'feel' he's in control and will not listen to my ideas at all.  
A typical narcissistic personallity all the way around.  :fid:  Woe is me.   
So to make a long story short, he stuck ten of my beautiful mothers outside yesterday before daylight in a real obvious spot.  I had to 'gorilla-it' and sneak them into the house at 11:30 last night.  Believe me, I was not happy.  :cry:
So now I have ten mothers in my kitchen ranging from two feet to three feet and wondering what I can do...  
Putting them under a HID is not an option with my 'partner.'  He doesn't want to waste the $200.00 for the next two months for one light.   :rant:
I used to grow outdoors and started with seeds early in cold frames...  They were climatized and did fine even through light snow and frosts in their little environment.  But I've never been put in the situation that I'm in now coming out from lights.  I've just gotten involved with Indoor gardening and just don't know at this point what to do...???  Going from 24/7 to outside just didn't set well with me at all.  But what to do...  :confused2:

Should I keep them somewhere under my grow lights until June, then set them outside???  I was thinking I could put them into a little green house for now, but there is not enough light from what you say to keep them from budding now...  Any suggestions?
I can't put them back into the maternity wing with the other mothers now.  That's not an option. :argue:  So I guess it's outside or back under a flor. until June???  
I'd appreciate suggestions.  Thanks in advance folks. 
:hitchair: I just want to smack that guy for putting me in this position right now.  :evil:


----------



## smokybear

I would sever my connection with this grow partner of yours. You would be much better off and much safer solo, I think. Just my thoughts on that.

I would say put them under some floros with 16 hours of light until you can put them outside. You could also start lst on them or top them to keep them kind of short while they are indoors. I wouldn't put them outside right now. Keep us posted on what you do. Take care and be safe!


----------



## Ettesun

:yeahthat:  I'm lining up my options right now.    Some people have certain ways of doing things and they get to a certain point and never want to learn anything else...   I've never understood that...  I  think life is for learning and growing...    emotionally, I mean.    :watchplant: and this too.  LOL. 
I was going to wait until the weather warmed up and the days got longer to move them out.  Guess I'll try for the 16/8.  That is long enought light???  They shouldn't bud with 16 hours of flors, right???
Thanks for your help, Smoky.  :bolt:


----------



## smokybear

They should be fine under 16 hours of light. You may want to consider lst or topping to keep them short while they are indoors. They will be monsters when you move them outdoors. I can't wait to see your results. They wont bud under a 16/8 schedule. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Mutt

Hick said:
			
		

> I've succesfully flowered to maturity, in March and April, too. In a GH. No great feat there.
> But I never tried to revege and second harvest one in fall.


 
With a GH would be easy. Yeah the reveg is where the timing would have to be right. Be worth a shot with that early bubba ya got for SnG. 
Said it came out huge for fall (bigger than some of the others that only vegged once)got bunch of toke off one plant. 
Still a crazy thought...if could be tuned in, be a lot less hassle for OD growers. 2 harvests per year.
Sorry to spur off thought that was who (Fing) we were talking about orig. not the infamous RD (GG). 
Him n 07 ( ) would be a prime stealth crew revegging LR clones for multiple harvest. Just too bad they don't keep journals. :rofl:


----------



## longtimegrower

Right now the days are aproaching 13 hours of light so if you moved them from 24/0 light to outside to 13 hours light would they bud then. That was what i was asking. I new they would bud if it was 12hours of less which was before march 20 this year because of leap year having an extra day. And if they would  flower should they be turned to 14/10 for a while before moving them out side. Slim


----------



## Hick

longtimegrower said:
			
		

> Right now the days are aproaching 13 hours of light so if you moved them from 24/0 light to outside to 13 hours light would they bud then. That was what i was asking. I new they would bud if it was 12hours of less which was before march 20 this year because of leap year having an extra day. And if they would  flower should they be turned to 14/10 for a while before moving them out side. Slim



Theres a good chance that they will begin flowering, yes. But, if you could move them back indoors as supplement light with flou's for a few hours per day,(2-3) THAT should keep the vegging until the natural hours become more favorable. (14+)


----------



## longtimegrower

Thanks hick hoping that will help others. Slim
Look up your location and you can find when your days have 14 hours of daylight or what ever your looking for. I was just wondering if your sunrise sunset is 13 hours apart there is arounf 20 min of light before sunrise so how long is the daylight then 13 hours or is it 13 hours plus the time before and after that you can see also. Hope that makes sence Here is the link 
hxxp://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/sunrise.html  Replace the xx With tt 


Slim


----------



## Hick

hXXp://www.sunrisesunset.com/custom_srss_calendar.asp

try this one slim.. Iy allows you to "customize" your calendar, and will show 'civil, nautical, and astronomical' twilight


----------



## Runbyhemp

> I was just wondering if your sunrise sunset is 13 hours apart there is arounf 20 min of light before sunrise so how long is the daylight then 13 hours or is it 13 hours plus the time before and after that you can see also. Hope that makes sence



Good question ...are the twilight periods considered light or dark ?


----------



## Hick

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Good question ...are the twilight periods considered light or dark ?


I believe each 'twilight' is defined by a different degree of darkness, thats why they include all three. 
I don't know "which" twilight, plants react to..


----------



## 50bud

This is an interesting topic, so if one was to want to grow outdoors this year middle to late may would be a good starting date? This will maximize size and yields due to minimizing stress to the plant, correct?


----------



## Hick

That surely depends on your weather/climate. But the longer the veg period, the bigger the plant, the higher the yield. 
Putting them outdoors, under conditions that trigger flowering, will effect the final yield negatively.. IME.





			
				50bud said:
			
		

> This is an interesting topic, so if one was to want to grow outdoors this year middle to late may would be a good starting date? This will maximize size and yields due to minimizing stress to the plant, correct?


----------



## Dewayne

I've heard of harvesting twice in a year, the first time being before independence day. I've never tried it but i dunno. He said it'd have to be a near pure indica plant for it to work.

He said, plant in early feb (which here it's actually good to plant in feb, i usually start mine feb 22) then feg it for 2 months. Then he said to start using a paper bag to seal off the light and create a "dark cycle". He told me the switch for it was insanely stressful but after a week it was totally fine. He said once it was flowering he could have his first harvest before july 4th. I think he said he harvested the lower buds and left (if i remember) half the top cola on there. then he said it would grow out and reveg and be ready again come crop-tober.

How plausable this is, i don't know, but i think i might give it a try this year.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## MsGuerilla

Resurrected from the dead on first post. I'm sure some of the original commenters are not active but I'd like to share some info on this topic. I will be adding a grow journal if successful this year. I have started early with success and am giving it a shot again this year. These have been outdoor grows. Plants started inside and nursed in a greenhouse(old rusted out Bronco). The key is varieties that finish in 90 days and to really provide plants with lots of nitrogen to get some veg growth. If the plants don't finish by mid June all the buds will get really spindly and people will go I've never seen premium buds like this. The spindly buds of white widow will still make noobs have panic attacks and think they are dying, but yields will be way down after June. I'm in central,MS and we have 1-2 frost in March. I set plants out around last week of March and am prepared to cover plants if frost in April or May. The nights average mid 50's in March and plants do fine, just a lil slow. The advantage of this system is a potential double crop, early profits, and getting a jump on caterpillars and cut worms.


----------



## node

i usually cant wait to get them going in early spring. 4 or 5 times i have put 12 to 16 inch gals out in early april. only once, 3 out of 8 started going into flower, only to reveg a few weeks later. these reveg gals got buried under the canopys of all other vegging plants. by the fall, i had mostly 8 footers. the reveg were still 2 feet tall. i shoulda trashed the reveg.   spring fever..


----------



## longtimegrower

My thread  is still alive after years. There must be some good info. Slim


----------

